# "Golden Towers" - new Sapp mp3



## Aaron Sapp (Jan 13, 2009)

Ladies! :D 

Been awhile ~ would like to share this orchestral track I recently finished. 

( http://www.aaronsapp.com/aaronsapp_-_golden_towers.mp3 ) 


*Strings*: SI, QLSO, custom 

*Brass*: SI, custom 

*Woods*: VSL, SI, custom 

*Percussion*: True Strike 

*Misc*: Sonic Implants Harp, Voices of the Apocalypse


----------



## lux (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice Aaron, liked expecially the harmonic changes in the second half, lovely challenging.

Thanks for sharing it.

btw, on my headphones mix volume is a bit low


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 13, 2009)

One of the finest mockups I have heard so far.

Could it be that there is a hum noticeable right before the first note? Proof of an outboard reverb, hehe  ... that needs better ground?


----------



## artsoundz (Jan 13, 2009)

Aaron, this music is exceptional. I love the writing- really fascinating.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 13, 2009)

Terrific stuff Aaron, impeccable mockup!


----------



## PolarBear (Jan 13, 2009)

That's your ticket to Hollywood, Aaron! Definately silencing those not so recent "structure" shouts you got here or there in the ancient times 

Thanks for posting this gem!


----------



## PolarBear (Jan 13, 2009)

Hannes_F @ Wed Jan 14 said:


> Could it be that there is a hum noticeable right before the first note? Proof of an outboard reverb, hehe  ... that needs better ground?


My guess he is that he added that deliberatly for more realism.


----------



## PolarBear (Jan 13, 2009)

lux @ Wed Jan 14 said:


> btw, on my headphones mix volume is a bit low


He's saving it a bit for the last two chords, that then don't come in really a lot more powerful unfortunately. Dunno where the energy for those is taken up.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jan 13, 2009)

*A*
*W*
*E*
*S*
*O*
*M*
*E*
*!*

This is some of the best music I have heard, so adventurous and wonderful. Sounds like it could be the ending of Final Fantasy XVII , "To be continued" after the credits.

Congrats. What else can i say. This piece is big! I love it.


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet!

Performance, composition, and orchestration are all outstanding. How did you get that depth? Sounds like it was recorded on a stage. 

Samples? Really? I guess, or some damn tight players (and some compression)

Awesome. 
*****


----------



## Reegs (Jan 13, 2009)

On headphones here. I have to echo everyone else. It's exciting!  And your mix job sounds wonderful. The positioning in the stereo field and depth is truly something else.

Peter

Edit: The Ending!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rgames (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow - outstanding...!

Care to share your reverb setup? And EQ?

rgames


----------



## synthetic (Jan 13, 2009)

Really nice writing and space, but there's almost no bass. There's a cassa boom here and there, but it sounds like everything else is rolled off under 200Hz. 

Wherez da bass!? Bring da bass!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 13, 2009)

Brilliant!
J


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 13, 2009)

Really nice mockup Aaron! I also dig that you're exploring harmonically too. Nice accurate orchestration and great sequencing.


----------



## Blackster (Jan 13, 2009)

Now that's a great piece to listen to! Very impressive mock-up !! =o


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 14, 2009)

For me, the most outstanding thing while listening and enjoying this cue is not! thinking about whether it's a mock-up or real orchestra. It's expressive and musical end of story.

Thanks for sharing

Ray


----------



## Angel (Jan 14, 2009)

Didn't have that much fun listening to a mockup in the last few months. Very nice!


----------



## handz (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah, this is great! Thanx Maestro Sappini. 
Nice music in classic hollywood style.


----------



## Franco904 (Jan 14, 2009)

Good Job Aaron!

It was very interesting to listen to your piece!

Franco


----------



## IvanP (Jan 14, 2009)

Absolutely real, Aaron, well done, terrific work, mixing and programming!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jan 14, 2009)

Good goin'.

Here's hoping this can help propel you into better & better work.


----------



## schatzus (Jan 14, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful! 
This type of work really blurs the lines between real musicians and mockups, IMHO.
I aspire to pull it off this nicely.


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Aaron

Sorry, missed this until now.

Great work! No surprise here either...a top notch mock-up (composition and rendering alike) from you as usual.

Thanks for sharing! 

Cheers

Rodney


----------



## Toxeen (Jan 15, 2009)

Great. And good to have something new which also includes SI brass/strings/woods. Love it.

How long did you work on this piece, Aaron ? Presumably, it was not a tiny rush job and you put a lot of passion on it, for sure.


----------



## Andy B (Jan 15, 2009)

Lovely piece Aaron.

Great realism & composition.

Andy.


----------



## dogforester (Jan 15, 2009)

:shock: Wow ! nice work, some bits reminded me of Joe Hisaishi, You definitely have some serious talent my friend.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 15, 2009)

For a second I thought it said "showers."


----------



## JB78 (Jan 16, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Fri Jan 16 said:


> For a second I thought it said "showers."



Well, regardless of title it's a peeatiful cue...
/\~O 


Seriously though, both the mock-up and the writing is awesome.


Best regards
Jon


----------



## dogforester (Jan 16, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Fri Jan 16 said:


> For a second I thought it said "showers."




I so wasn't gonna go there. :twisted:


----------



## JBacal (Jan 16, 2009)

Impressive work!! What did you use for the trumpets-- they sound great.

Best,
Jay


----------



## Ed (Jan 17, 2009)

Sounds awesome!! F%*K YOU SAPP!


----------



## SergeD (Jan 17, 2009)

PolarBear @ Tue Jan 13 said:


> That's your ticket to Hollywood, Aaron! Definately silencing those not so recent "structure" shouts you got here or there in the ancient times
> 
> Thanks for posting this gem!



+1 

I hope that the beautiful "The city of industry" has already been your first class ticket to Hollywood.

SergeD


----------



## hbuus (Jan 18, 2009)

Sapp, how long did this take you to make? I can only repeat what has already been said


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey Aaron,

Is the file still up? I can't seem to download it. Looking forward to hearing it! 

Best,
Sid


----------



## PolarBear (Jan 25, 2009)

Still up for me... maybe try again?


----------



## billval3 (Jan 26, 2009)

Dumb question...What does SI stand for? Sonic Implants?

P.S. Nice work! :D


----------



## Leo Badinella (Jan 26, 2009)

I love this piece


----------



## paoling (Jan 27, 2009)

beautiful!!!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jan 27, 2009)

Works!  Thanks!

Beautiful piece, Aaron.  You've done it again!

Sid


----------



## Lex (Feb 8, 2009)

Awesome writing.......production sweet as allways..
i adore what your bass section is doing....and the last minute harmonies are really awesome..

thnx for sharing

aLex


----------



## Alex Temple (Feb 11, 2009)

This is really impressive. One of my favorite moments was at around 1:36 when we hear a single unexpected but perfectly appropriate dominant chord, which then becomes a departure point into the more advanced harmonies of the second half. I also thought having the snare comes in with the bass ostinato near the end was very effective.


----------

